# Flickr help.



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

When posting images from Flickr onto a DW thread, the images have recently jumped up in size and look huge especially when veiwed from my phone.
I haven't changed any settings, and on other forums such as Avforums and 350z-uk they still appear a reasonable size.
Apart from changing the zoom down to 25% each time before copying the BB code in, is there anything else that I may have accidentally done to cause this blip?
Below are links to my huge images on DW vs the more viewer friendly ones on another forum where I have copied the URL link from Flickr on the same photos without needing to zoom down

https://www.350z-uk.com/topic/124362-auto-finesse-tripple/

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=415647


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

Select the image, choose share and BBcode for a forum then you can select an image size. 
For Flickr the various resolutions have set filenames too.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Cheers
640x480 it is :thumb:


----------

